# okay finally received my 7 gen ped from adba



## Angel793 (Apr 5, 2009)

How can I post it without a scanner I see a lot of names I've seen on here b4 ch jeep mayday honey bunch yellows tant


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Wow!! Im ready to see this if its got all those bosses in it!! As far as posting it, you can try a pedigree site, but most you have to pay for. You could try making one on paint and posting it, but thats alot of names to type. If you put up the first three/four generations Im sure that would be good enough to get some info. (If thats what your lookin for.)


----------



## Angel793 (Apr 5, 2009)

Yea. Guess that's what I'm gonna have to do than wanna know what everyone else thinks about it looks stocked knew she was gamebred but the 7 gen ped shows a lot more than just the certificate that the breeders give u


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Oh yes!! Lots more!! Im excited to see.. Lol. Imma pitbull dork.


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Pedigree Generator at SitStay.com - The Dog Supply Store. It's all about the Dogs!

This might help out, Ive never used it before but it looks free... Good luck.

Edit: It only goes to 5 gen, but thats plenty to get info off of.


----------



## Angel793 (Apr 5, 2009)

Dam is heavy ironhead and sire is heavy alvarado but I'll probably type it up later


----------



## Angel793 (Apr 5, 2009)

okay ive scanned my ped now how do i up load it onto the sight


----------



## synno2004 (Jun 24, 2009)

ANGEL: Do not post up Scanned copy of your ped. its bad JU JU (YU YU).

check out www.sitstay.com

Pedigree generator. it takes some time but its easier.

Good luck.


----------

